# Wo Blei zum Gießen kaufen?



## Käptn Nemo (8. August 2007)

Ich möchte meine Bleie in Zukunft gerne selber gießen und würde nun gerne wissen wo ich den geeignetes Blei herkriegen kann.
Am besten wäre ein nicht zu höher Preis als Schüler hat man nicht soviel auf der hohen Kante#d

Ich bedanke mich schonmal für die hoffentlichen Antworten:vik:


----------



## gründler (8. August 2007)

*AW: Wo Blei zum Gießen kaufen?*



Käptn Nemo schrieb:


> Ich möchte meine Bleie in Zukunft gerne selber gießen und würde nun gerne wissen wo ich den geeignetes Blei herkriegen kann.
> Am besten wäre ein nicht zu höher Preis als Schüler hat man nicht soviel auf der hohen Kante#d
> 
> Ich bedanke mich schonmal für die hoffentlichen Antworten:vik:


 
Schützenverein(abgeschossene Kugeln),Reifencenter (Auswuchtgewichte),Dachdecker (Abfall) frag nach und Du bekommst es meist umsonst.#h


----------



## Käptn Nemo (8. August 2007)

*AW: Wo Blei zum Gießen kaufen?*

Herzlichen Dank #h schön das mir so schnell geholfen wurde.

Ich werd mich in den nächsten tagen mal zu einer Werkstatt aufmachn und da mal nett fragen|bla:


----------



## LUKA$ (8. August 2007)

*AW: Wo Blei zum Gießen kaufen?*

Hi Käptn Nemo ich hol mir mein Blei entweder immer vom Schrottplatz oder frage beim nächsten Dachdeckeer nach. ;-)


----------



## Trophybass2008 (9. August 2007)

*AW: Wo Blei zum Gießen kaufen?*

Ich sage schrottplatz. 10kilo 2EUR. finde Ich gut!


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. August 2007)

*AW: Wo Blei zum Gießen kaufen?*

Beim Verwerter - Schrottplatz
Beim Dachdecker
Beim Sanitärinstallateur, dort aber eher Zinn.



gründler schrieb:


> ...Dachdecker (Abfall) frag nach und Du bekommst es meist umsonst.#h



So mache ich das auch immer, nur den Dachdecker kenne ich pers, da gibbet immer was für Denni auf Seite gelegt :vik: kenne den Meister aber auch seit ich 11 bin. Der hat seinen Schrott los und ich habe wieder Blei.


----------



## Bondex (13. August 2007)

*AW: Wo Blei zum Gießen kaufen?*

Beim Reifencenter wirst Du wohl kein Glück mehr haben. Die dürfen kein Blei mehr zum Auswuchten verwenden. Aber Schrottplatz ist immer einen Versuch wert. Die haben Blei zu Spottpreisen


----------



## MrTom (13. August 2007)

*AW: Wo Blei zum Gießen kaufen?*



> Beim Reifencenter wirst Du wohl kein Glück mehr haben. Die dürfen kein Blei mehr zum Auswuchten verwenden.


Beim Reifendienst wirst du die nächsten Jahre noch genug bekommen, selbst wenn sie es nicht mehr montieren, so demontieren sie doch genug. 
Ich tu die Auswuchtgewichte immer noch mit Küchenreiniger waschen, so qualmts dann beim schmelzen nicht so stark.
mfg Thomas


----------



## tiger (13. August 2007)

*AW: Wo Blei zum Gießen kaufen?*

auch bei m spengler solltest du blei bekommen...
auch in einigen steinmetzbetrieben wird blei verwendet...
Lukas


----------

